# Fuente para circuito scalextric



## i_rracional (Mar 11, 2008)

HOla a todos, muy buenas

Pues como dice el título, quiero hacer una fuente de alimentación para alimentar dos pistas de escalextric, es decir, dos carriles.
Tengo un transformador de 22V y 6A, y quiero hacer una fuente regulable desde unos 5o7v hasta los 22v. Quiero hacer dos salidas independientes para que cada carril pueda regular su voltaje.

Me pueden ayudar? No se de electrónica, solo algo de electricidad, mi hermano esta empezando un módulo y con eso y lo poco que yo se creoQnos podremos defender... necesito el esquema de montaje y los componentes que necesito, porque voy a la tienda de electrónica y me dicen que les diga que necesito exactamente.


Por otro lado he comprado 10leds rojos pequeños y quiero ponerles en una curva, como para indicar que es peligrosa...pero me gustaria hacerles parpadear, a ser posible 5y5...me explico?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, he leido por ahí bastante, pero no he visto exactamente lo que necesito, y yo no sabria modificar los valores para conseguirlo....Espero me puedan resolver mi problemilla.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 11, 2008)

Se puede. Veo dos formas: con reguladores de tensión o con PWM. Me gusta más la última.
Estoy un poco fuera de tema, pero ¿no son de 12V los escalectrix? Si son de 12V, con 22V los rompés.

Lo de los leds es fácil.


----------



## i_rracional (Mar 11, 2008)

Hola Francisco, muchas gracias por la rapidez.
No entiendo como son esas dos formas que me dices, ya te digo que necesito que me des todo masticadito a ser posible...
Los scalextric....pues depende. Los trnasformadores que vienen para jugar los niños en casa van a 14,5V, pero esto es a un nivel un poco superior... los motores, como bien sabrás, no son todos iguales, y el motor de un coche que va genial a 12voltios, si le metes los 14,5 es incontrolable, y a otro con 14,5 se te queda muy corto....por eso se pone fuentes regulables, y cada cual elije su tensión.
Y lo de los leds? tambien necesito esquema y componentes.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 11, 2008)

Explicame un poco cómo funcionan los escalectrix. Lo que necesitás es regular una tensión controlada por el joystick?


----------



## i_rracional (Mar 11, 2008)

verás...es un poco complicado, porque uso un aparato que cuenta as vueltas y demás, pero lo importante es que al mando, le entra la corriente que le pongas en la fuente de alimentación. EL mando es una resistencia, y el gatillo lo que hace es darle mas o menos resistencia para que le entre un mayor o menor voltaje...me explico?  Que mas necesitas saber para poder ayudarme? dime lo que sea
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 11, 2008)

Si, te entiendo, yo pensaba que el joystick era el que controlaba qué tensión necestabas regular.
Ahora es más fácil. Mirá esto:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fuente57/index.htm

Usá un LM317T. Cuidado con la corriente que necesite el motor! Si es más de 1.5A hay que hacer un arreglo con transistores.
Podés montar dos de estos circuitos que compartan la misma entrada pero que regulen en forma independiente, uno para cada carril.

Ahora busco si encuentro algo de los leds y si no lo dibujo yo.


----------



## i_rracional (Mar 11, 2008)

muchas gracias francisco, pero en ese link pone: "Fuente estabilizada regulable de 1.2 a 57V / 1.5A" y la mia es hasta 22v y 6A...hay algun problema? hay que cambiar algun valor? y no te preokupes, los motores no suelen consumir mas que un amperio a lo sumo, pero si alguno consume mas hay algun problema o simplemente no funcionaria korrectamente?

Ese circuito me viene genial porque ya lleva la protección por cortocircuiito que tambien necesitaba.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## i_rracional (Mar 11, 2008)

mas que nada me preocupa que en el dibujo que me dices, el transformador tiene salida de 100v...y el mio solo da los 22 ke te digo...pero ya te digo ke no tengo ni idea, solo pregunto...:S


----------



## Power (Mar 11, 2008)

Hola, lo ideal para un scaletrix es tener un transformador con dos salidas independientes para que cuando uno de los autos se salgo o frene no afecte al otro como bien sabras, pero con el transformador que tenes podes hacer una fuente regulable con el integrado LM138 y conectar ambos carriles en paralelo te adjunto la hoja de datos de este integrado fijate en la pagina 7 esta el circuito de como hacer para que sea regulable (1.2-25V Adjustable regulator) desde 1,2 a 22v aproximadamente si la entrada va ser de 22v  .Ponele un disipador grande porque si no te va a calentar y se quema.

Espero que te sirva y suerte


----------



## i_rracional (Mar 11, 2008)

muchas gracias power, pero....ya ke te digo ke tengo poca idea de electrónica si encima me lo pasas en inglés...mal andamos:-S

Si, lo de las dos salidas ya lo habia puesto antes, para que uno no le quite corriente al otro, pero con 6amperios que me da el transformador no tendré problemas.

Lo siento pero no me he enterado de nada


----------



## i_rracional (Mar 11, 2008)

he encontrado esto, que es justo lo que necesito, pero no lo entiendo....y no se que capacidad de regulación tiene, si me salta de 5 a 10voltios a 15 y a 22, es poka regulación....quiero algo mas de voltio en voltio o  así...
esta dode pone electrónica para slot, fuente 3amp de voltaje regulable para rally.
Pero tengo el problema que decia al principio...eso es para 3A
No entiendo porke konecta asi el puente de diodos, cada puente no tiene que entrar la salida del transformador de 22v y de 0v? y en las fotos, no se para ke es ese disipador ni donde va puesto...


----------



## i_rracional (Mar 11, 2008)

ouch, no habia pegao el link...este es un tipo que tiene las dos aficiones...la elctrónica y el scalextric...asi ke se hace unas cosillas bien majas...
http://raikkonn.webcindario.com/index2.htm
a ver si lo conseguimos...


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 11, 2008)

Podés hacerlo con el LM317 tranquilamente.
Tu transformador es de 22V y el integrado soporta hasta 40V de entrada, no tenés problema.
Tenés que ponerle un buen disipador porque va a calentar.
No estoy seguro si tiene o no protección contra cortocircuitos, pero si le pedís más de 1.5A a lo sumo lo quemás y vale 2 mangos.
No creo que consuma más de 1.5A: 1A x 12V = 12W muchísimo para un autito, así qe no creo que tengas problemas.

Acá tenés un poco más de información fácil si querés:
http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/tutoriales/fuentes14.htm

Acá un oscilador simple para los leds. Cuando se prende uno se apaga el otro y así sucesivamente. ¿Era eso lo que querías? Podés poner más leds con sus resistencias en paralelo.
La velocidad del parpadeo la acomodás a ojo con el valor del capacitor y la resistencia.
El integrado es un CD4093.

Perdón por la demora, es que no tenía ningún programa para dibujar.


----------



## i_rracional (Mar 11, 2008)

muchas gracias francisco, entonces haré el primero de los links que me pasaste.

El tema del oscilador simple para los leds....te olvidaste el esquema o esque solo necesito el integrado ese? komo ya te he dicho no tengo mucha idea....si, tengo para cada Led una resistencia de 1k, bien?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 11, 2008)

Tenés razón. Me olvidé del esquema. Cosas que pasan


----------



## i_rracional (Mar 11, 2008)

Porque pones las resistencias de 1k en serie con los leds? No dices que tengo que ponerlas en paralelo para que sumen resistencias? Solo necesito ese circuito integrado que dices puesto dos veces, verdad ?

Otra cosa que no tengo muy claro y que no hago mas que ver por ahí, es porqué conectas la mitad de las cosas a tierra....mi hermano me dice que no es a tierra, que es a masa...pero sigo sin entenderlo :-S

Muchas gracias por tu paciencia compañero


----------

